# 22 with crap skin (not pimples either..)



## HapaDynazty (Apr 20, 2006)

I dont understand how I can be 22 years old and my skin looks nasty.  I have capillary vains showing on the side of my noise and uneven skin tone and little bumps on my face.  

I COULD use a foundation to cover it all up BUT I WOULD actually like to have better skin..

It's not even like I have pimples.  I just have BAD skin.  What can I use to at least make my skin "glow" more like I am 22.. without stripping my skin??  I have sensitive skin and stripping it to show "new skin" would just irritate it more and give me more capillary vains.

Yeah I KNOW my skin sounds nasty!


----------



## chako012 (Apr 21, 2006)

To answer your question I'm 20 and I have signs of broken capillaries on the side of one cheek. Its annoying I'd love to have cleare skin but i think you are also paranoid because u look too closely at it. I think you may have what seems to be a condition called rosacea. Do you flush easily and feel  warm?? This skin condition is also accompanied by small skin colour or pinkish bums aroudn the affected area. It also causes you to get broken capilaries easier etc. Basically jsut try not to go to temperature extremes that is too hot or too cold....so avoid exccessively hot drink and baths and showers and if ur in a freezing cold cliamte something to keep ur face warm maybe a higher scarf. 

For broken capilaries therse a treatment now thats a form of laser called IPL that usually gets rid of broken capilaries so research into that. plus it makes ur skin glow a bit more and like encourages collagen production in the area maybe makign it look more plump and glowy??

HTH!


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 21, 2006)

hun, the best thing to do at your age in terms of skin care, is the basic - cleanse, toning/ efolitating and moisutrising.  also it is vital that you use SPF sunscreen of some sort.  Be cautious of what you eat, and hydrate yourself with gallons of water


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 21, 2006)

Here is a thread on uneven skintone issues:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=40786

Sounds like everyone else has given you some good starting points on capillaries, but as for the bumps, can't really advise you there. Do you think they could be large/open pores?

And another I just stumbled upon another that could be helpful, on 20-something skincare:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=39081


----------

